# Top 10 WTF Moments in Comics



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2010)

Caution... some language.
The GD Batman was really cool... though unfinished.
http://www.craveonline.com/entertainment/comics/article/top-10-wtf-moments-in-comics-99117


----------

